# Wainwrights grain free dry or stay on arden grange?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been looking at wainwrights grain free lamb and veg dry and on the site "whichdogfood" it's been given 4.4 out of 5.
Arden grange lamb and rice is 3.5 out of 5.

At the minute I feed my new gsd on arden grange lamb and rice as this is what I fed blade (rip) I've not long had ruby and she was previously fed pedigree complete beef 

But with all this talk of grains I thought I'd see about wainwrights dry. Its a decent price but is that because its a rubbish food?

In the past with my past gsd blade I tried him on Orijen only for him to have constant runny poos and awful wind.

I've also seen applaws dry dog food too.

And no I'm not wanting to feed raw.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My son has just switched from WW rabbit and rice to Eden. I know it gets a lot of bad reports about customer service but thankfully, he hasnt needed any other than the food delivered efficiently - which it was.

When I did a few sums for him, Eden was cheaper to feed than the WW rabbit and rice. Their grain free kibble is more expensive than Eden. All good price per bag but you need to feed more and that's where it gets you.

Millies wolf heart gets great feedback here and doesnt include eggs or chicken which is good if your dog has intolerances. They also offer more than one variety. It worked out a bit more expensive than Eden (depending on variety). Millies also comes in smaller bags than Eden and you dont have to but 2x15k sacks to get free delivery.

That said, my son's dog is doing great on Eden and he's happy to buy 30k at a time 

If it's a choice between sticking with AG or WW, then I would say AG as long as your dog has no issue's with grain. You could always send them an email with any queries. Ness (their nutritionist) is the only one I know that give unbiased advice. If AG isnt for your dog, she will say so!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I was looking at the grain free lamb food recently and it does look good. I don't know if the price is comparable but if it was, I'd go for the WW over the AG with rice. However is AG is better value (look at the recommended feeding amounts, too), and your dog is OK with rice and otherwise doing well on the food, there'd be no need to change.

One of my dogs is OK with rice, but is doing smaller, better-formed poos since changing to completely cereal free. I went for this Lupo Sensitive 24/10 Dog Food. Free Delivery on orders £25+ at zooplus! which is like no dog food I've ever seen before! Very dense, and strange to feed so little. Although she was fine on what she had before, my other dog needs grain free and I'm fed up with 2 bins cluttering up the kitchen.


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

blade100 said:


> I've been looking at wainwrights grain free lamb and veg dry and on the site "whichdogfood" it's been given 4.4 out of 5.
> Arden grange lamb and rice is 3.5 out of 5.
> 
> At the minute I feed my new gsd on arden grange lamb and rice as this is what I fed blade (rip) I've not long had ruby and she was previously fed pedigree complete beef
> ...


i feed Arden Grange Sensitive now which is grain free and this has worked wonders for my dogs sensitive tum.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I will leave her on Arden grange lamb and rice then, we've gradually weaned her off the awful pedigree complete and she seems to be doing ok on the AG. I think I will buy the grain free WW's tinned meat to add to it just to make interesting for her as she won't eat dry on its own. Having to mix sardines into it.

Thank you to those that replied to my thread x


----------

